# all star/ breakaway



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

as far as rods are the companys the same....i always thought it was all star breakaway(1 company) but i saw a post saying all star made blanks for breakaway....what im tryng to say i guess is are an all star 1266 and a breakaway 1266 the same blank or are they different....?????


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The designer/builder of the old All Star blanks is now the plant manager/designer for Rainshadow. Rainshadow is now building their versions of the old All Star/Breakaway surf models. Breakaway is now using the Rainshadow blanks. Some custom builders still have inventory of the older All Star blanks and you can even find them on specials as closeouts at some of the rod building suppliers. Hope this helps. You may want to contact Rainshadow, Tres at H.O., or Nick at Breakaway for a definite answer but I think my explanation is close. The models you mention may not be the exact same but I doubt there is a noticeble difference between the Rainshadow blank and the Allstar Blank, again contact the above people for a better comparison.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*New Breakaway Rods*

Jlentz is correct. The two rods Allstar/Rainshadow are pretty much the same in performance. The Rainshadow/Breakaway blanks are lighter than the old Allstar/Breakaway blanks.
Nick swears by and loves the new Rainshadows.
I have two 2/1 piece and an 11'9 in the Allstar versions and a 10'6 light in the new Rainshadow. I love my 11'9 Allstar/Breakaway but also love my 10'6 Rainshadow/Breakway.

CB


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nick Knows his stuff*

cant go wromg with anything that says breakaway on it.. Nick Meyers has made great contributions to this sport.. and aside from being a cool teacher fisherman and all around nice guy, he still slams 700 feet when power casting...

He was a milestone im my learning curve...

Ron Arra and Nick meyers and Neil McKellows these are guy you wanna thank for teaching and spreading this great sport through out the world...


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

I think you'll find that Cascade Composites made most of those blanks


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*hmm*

it was All Star and then when they sold i believe they went to Rainshadow. dont hold me to it but i dont think that they ever used cascade.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i think cascade composites made/makes rainshadow blanks


----------

